

Simplicity in tutorials.  - m0hit
http://whatsmyudid.com/

======
jfaucett
Great tut! love the simplicity, cleanness, and interactivity. Can you look at
this link <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4377634>, and let me know if
you'd be interested in contributing to a project like this?

